# Waterloo wading rod



## letsgofishing07

I am interested in getting a waterloo rod for wading. I like the salinity 7 ft ml but was wondering what yals opinion was. Which rod and length do yal prefer for wading?


----------



## dk2429

6'6 Salinity ML is a bad a rod for under $200


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish

I use a 6'6" HP Lite. No complaints from me. I like it because it is sensitive enough to throw tails with a 1/16 oz. jighead and enough backbone to chunk a corky. Good all around rod.


----------



## bmc4041

I looked at the boat show a couple weeks ago and I definitely liked the Laguna liquid better than the Salinity for a rod under $200. I do have a Waterloo HP lite though that is my first go to rod when wading. 

If not in a hurry wait for fishing show and go put them in your hand. Probably get a better deal anyway. Laguna posted that they extended their sale on the liquids ($125ish) after the boat show. Not sure for how long but might give them a call to see if they are still doing that. 

I prefer shorter rod for wading. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel

bmc4041 said:


> I looked at the boat show a couple weeks ago and I definitely liked the Laguna liquid better than the Salinity for a rod under $200. I do have a Waterloo HP lite though that is my first go to rod when wading.
> 
> If not in a hurry wait for fishing show and go put them in your hand. Probably get a better deal anyway. Laguna posted that they extended their sale on the liquids ($125ish) after the boat show. Not sure for how long but might give them a call to see if they are still doing that.
> 
> I prefer shorter rod for wading.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What ^ said. Go to fishing show and play with both rods and decide. I really like my liquid M.


----------



## luckyd36

*Waterloo*

I have both. The 7 foot is perfect.. I think I loose some feeling with the longer rod. The bite is softer and setting your hook takes a little more


----------



## Salty_UH

7' is too long to sling wading, especially if you have to go "nipple" deep to catch'em....

I prefer my 6'6" billy stix or dan james, i tend to stay away from the mass produced rods due to reliability issues and warranties that are all print and no support


----------



## katjim00

Most of the rods I build for wading are 6'6" or less. Makes it easier to cast when wading in deeper water. For me I feel it is easier to net a fish with the shorter rod and it helps avoid high sticking to get the fish in the net


----------



## jack k

Snaggletoothfrecklefish said:


> I use a 6'6" HP Lite. No complaints from me. I like it because it is sensitive enough to throw tails with a 1/16 oz. jighead and enough backbone to chunk a corky. Good all around rod.


 I have several rods, and this one is my absolute favorite.


----------



## irbjd

I use a 6'6" Ultra Mag as my primary wading rod. I used to fish with 7' rods, but just got where I preferred something shorter; easier to manage.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Snaggletoothfrecklefish said:


> I use a 6'6" HP Lite. No complaints from me. I like it because it is sensitive enough to throw tails with a 1/16 oz. jighead and enough backbone to chunk a corky. Good all around rod.





jack k said:


> I have several rods, and this one is my absolute favorite.


X3


----------



## chaco

I like 7' rods in general, but I also quit wading deeper than the top of my kneecaps about 10 years ago. 
(Admittedly, honestly, I just am not a person that "loves" wading the Texas coast in the first place, even though it was my primary method in the 80s-90s.)


----------



## Fishsurfer

7'2" to 7'6" surf wading, 6'6" to 6'9" bay wading and 7' all around. Medium light power and fast to extra fast action.


----------



## simpyson

I prefer 6'6 for wading


----------



## Flats Mark

Drundel said:


> What ^ said. Go to fishing show and play with both rods and decide. I really like my liquid M.


I learned the same lesson. You can buy a rod at the fishing show for a fraction of normal price. That Laguna Liquid is a wonderful rod!


----------



## Hooked!

I use a 6'7 Waterloo hp lite for tops and a fishstix 7' ml fast action for lures. I really recommend fishstix rods super light and strong for a good price.


----------



## ccraver

For under $200 the laguna liquid is a great rod. If you are looking to spend a little more both laguna and sarge make some of the best wading rods money can buy.


----------



## artys_only

You buy a prebuilt custom with recoils from Laguna in any action $250.00 that where you buy it already build no choice of colors or add ons


----------



## blackjack runner

Snaggletoothfrecklefish said:


> I use a 6'6" HP Lite. No complaints from me. I like it because it is sensitive enough to throw tails with a 1/16 oz. jighead and enough backbone to chunk a corky. Good all around rod.


This X4 ^^^
I also have several customs and still prefer my older 6'6" HP Lite when wade fishing light plastics. Also use a custom 6'6" for topwater and corkeys in Fast MH while fishing off the boat due to length and working the action of the bait. Wanted a longer rod and was talked out of it. Glad he did that for me.


----------



## Matt Cazalas

I just bought a 7' Phantom and I love it. Only used a couple times but no complaints so far.


----------



## Cpuckett

Snaggletoothfrecklefish said:


> I use a 6'6" HP Lite. No complaints from me. I like it because it is sensitive enough to throw tails with a 1/16 oz. jighead and enough backbone to chunk a corky. Good all around rod.


X2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS

*6ft6 or 6ft9 black viper waderstix*

as most of you know i have been building the 'texaswaderstix"for many year's i can do one for you in 6ft6 ,6ft9 ,7ft i use & like to recommend when possible the black viper blank ,i also give you your choice of grip length .
i also offer the waderstix of course in the spiral, plus it now comes trigger-less or if you like you can get it with a trigger, if you want to learn more on the no trigger just contact me ,it is becoming the go to rod of choice ,i also use the wind tamer guides that gives a longer cast plus a much smoother cast .you can also get your texas waderstix built just the way you want ,i offer cork grips,eva,winn & now the way cool carbon fiber grips ,these are my fellow waders totally nice grips .i truly belive they will out live any grip on the mkt plus they have a very firm feel to the grip .
i offer all this for a very reasonable price ,talking with me on your custom waderstix is like building your dream rod ?:smile:contact me for any questions or concern's that you have non getting your custom built .if by chance you are looking for the odd length this can be had also .
stix


----------



## Muddy_Bottom

6â€™7â€ HP light for just tails days 
6â€™6â€ UltraMag for everything else


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

